# Moving to New Zealand from Canada



## chantel.went (Dec 20, 2012)

I plan on moving to New Zealand from Canada, once I have completed my Sports massage degree in June. 
As I do not know anyone in the country, nor much about it, I am just wondering if I could get a little feedback.


----------



## chantel.went (Dec 20, 2012)

I am still young, and am looking for a town or city that has sports teams to work with, or job opportunities for me. 
I don't even know of the right area to move too. I truthfully have next to no knowledge of the country, but have admired it for years and years. And I would live any wisdom you may have on the country  

What are the price differences between Canada and New Zealand. Is New Zealand much more expensive than Canada? Regarding living and just general costs. 

Are Canadians treated kindly? Or are we seen in the same category as Americans? 

I also play University basketball right now, and I'm wondering if basketball is ever played in New Zealand, even just basketball clubs. 

In your opinion where is the best place in Nee Zealnd to live, and have the most new experiences as a foreigner? I want to work, but as I will only be in the country for a couple of years, I also want to have a social life, meet people, and live before I have to settle down and focus on my career. 

Thank you so much


----------

